# Turning pro



## Paddygolf (Jul 28, 2021)

I have just recently started to play decent golf ,shooting around 1-5 over regularly. My handicap is currently just below 4 im just back playing golf 5 months. I have a full time job so I only get to practise 3 times a week im currently 22 years old should i Persue this as a full time thing ? Any opinions will help greatly thanks !!!


----------



## Rugger (Aug 10, 2021)

Perhaps you could try to work as a coach at a club to begin with? I know that in the college where I took golf lessons, there are many golf jobs for players who are good at this and love to communicate with people. By the way, you can train beginners online. I know that such consultations are also very effective.


----------



## Paddygolf (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks for the reply rugger how long have you been playing ? Ps.check out my YouTube paddygolf !


----------

